# Rexon VS4003A User Manual - lack of



## stevieC54 (13 Mar 2009)

Hi Everyone,

I am new to scrollsawing and I have recently aquired a Rexon VS4003A scroll saw via fleabay - unfortunately it didn't come with a User Manual.

I have worked most things out but I am not sure about changing / tensioning the blades. 
Can anyone advise how to do this on this saw.


----------



## JohnBailey (8 Feb 2010)

Check out Screwfix. They have the manual. A pretty tatty PDF, but it is there. I had a quick browse through it just now, so not really sure how much use it will be. 

http://www.screwfix.com/prods/88008/Pow ... croll-Saw#

I'm actually torn between this one and the SIP that everybody seems to recommend for us noobs. If you could post a few words on things like build quality, noise, how well it grips the blades etc.. I'd really appreciate it.


----------



## Mouse (8 Feb 2010)

Looking at the screwfix site, they seem to have built a pretty good saw, then spoilt it by having to tilt the table to change the blades. My SIP had a similar problem with the side guard hindering blade changing, but was easily modified as was the top blade clamp.


----------



## stevieC54 (8 Feb 2010)

Hi,

Thanks for the replies, I have managed without the user manual so far, I have only used the saw for a couple of small pieces at the moment.

I haven't seen / used the SIP (or any other scrollsaw) so I can't compare the two, build quality is OK and the noise is acceptable, there is some vibration at the highest speed but whether clamping the saw to the bench differently or making a sub-base would remove this I don't know.

Regarding the blade clamping - I cut away the front plastic part of the saw covering the bottom blade guard which gives me greater access to the bottom blade clamp.
(The saw didn't have any warranty so I didn't have any concerns in doing this)


----------



## JohnBailey (8 Feb 2010)

Mouse":2e0u52mn said:


> Looking at the screwfix site, they seem to have built a pretty good saw, then spoilt it by having to tilt the table to change the blades. My SIP had a similar problem with the side guard hindering blade changing, but was easily modified as was the top blade clamp.



Seems to be a common problem with the enclosed design saws. I have an old Dremel at the moment, and I'm looking to upgrade. I think the side cover stayed on it for about the first hour, and I've got no idea where it is now. Makes me wonder how much thought goes into some of these designs. :roll:


----------



## JohnBailey (8 Feb 2010)

stevieC54":21mtkogk said:


> Hi,
> I haven't seen / used the SIP (or any other scrollsaw) so I can't compare the two, build quality is OK and the noise is acceptable, there is some vibration at the highest speed but whether clamping the saw to the bench differently or making a sub-base would remove this I don't know.



Thanks. Any information is a help. There seems to be so little information on any of the saws.

Still in a quandry, so I'll puzzle a bit longer I think.


----------



## Mouse (8 Feb 2010)

stevieC54":3r7pph9f said:


> Hi,
> Regarding the blade clamping - I cut away the front plastic part of the saw covering the bottom blade guard which gives me greater access to the bottom blade clamp.
> (The saw didn't have any warranty so I didn't have any concerns in doing this)



Man after my own heart. 
But we should not have to do this.
My Sip is in warrenty and I woud not hesitate to challenge them if there was a dispute about my modifications.They could have had a superb saw with a little more thought.They just dont seem to care
Why Oh Why do we put up with shoddy goods these days.


----------



## Mouse (8 Feb 2010)

JohnBailey":1guhtpzi said:


> Makes me wonder how much thought goes into some of these designs. :roll:



Not much it seems.


----------



## JohnBailey (8 Feb 2010)

Mouse":2qjms10l said:


> JohnBailey":2qjms10l said:
> 
> 
> > Makes me wonder how much thought goes into some of these designs. :roll:
> ...



I'd noticed. 

The thing that surprises me even more is the lack of information. I use Linux, so I'm used to digging around the web for information on the simplest of things. But anybody would think they were trying to keep the tools secret.. Or are they ....

The Rexxon was actually an unusually well described one in comparison, with a few nice detailed photos of the key parts. 

For example.. I was looking at the Record Scroll saw. Another of the SIP lookalikes. 

One picture, one blurb,one set of specifications that was sorely lacking. Dozens of web sites. All cut and paste the same pictures and the same text. 

I'm sorely tempted to write a letter to the Record Power head office entitled "How you lost a sale". I mean.. Would it really kill them to supply even the manual as a PDF?


----------



## Mouse (9 Feb 2010)

JohnBailey":2tz5bdu3 said:


> I'm sorely tempted to write a letter to the Record Power head office entitled "How you lost a sale". I mean.. Would it really kill them to supply even the manual as a PDF?



I also found that even when I phone companies to get more information, they either dont know or dont care and normally both.


----------



## JohnBailey (9 Feb 2010)

Mouse":2iekff56 said:


> JohnBailey":2iekff56 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm sorely tempted to write a letter to the Record Power head office entitled "How you lost a sale". I mean.. Would it really kill them to supply even the manual as a PDF?
> ...



Yep. I'm not sure that is such a recent thing though. I've had problems buying spare parts for various tools for a long time. Manufacturer/distributor doesn't want to know. And if it's out of warranty, forget it. Even for the household name brands. 

How do you think the suggestion of a wiki or even a sticky thread for saw pictures/specifications would go down if I suggested it?


----------



## Mouse (9 Feb 2010)

JohnBailey":2xhwl6r3 said:


> How do you think the suggestion of a wiki or even a sticky thread for saw pictures/specifications would go down if I suggested it?



I think its a brilliant idea,I would be happy to contribute


----------



## JohnBailey (9 Feb 2010)

Mouse":3a5qhv0x said:


> JohnBailey":3a5qhv0x said:
> 
> 
> > How do you think the suggestion of a wiki or even a sticky thread for saw pictures/specifications would go down if I suggested it?
> ...



I'll get onto it then. See if anybody else is interested. Nothing ventured..


----------

